# Comunicacion serial sincrona (SPI)



## papelito81 (Ago 9, 2006)

Holas a todos necesito conectar varios dispositivos a un micro por medio del puerto spi de este ultimo pero resulta que tengo un problema, los dispositivos se encuentran un poco alejados del micro, estan de 15 a 30 mts aprox. Mi pregunta es si es que todavia va a resultar el sistema de comunicacion empleando el spi o necesito cambiar a otro tipo de comunicacion? Gracias!!!!


----------



## saballet (Ago 29, 2006)

no has pensado en realizar una trasmision inalambrica, realizar el trasmisor y el decodificador, lo que pasa es quer la distancias es mucha y debes tener en cuenta el restardo de trasmision que se da debido a la distancia y el cable, es una sugerencia observa si puedes hacer un transmisor o conseguir un transeiver y un receiver ok
espero ayudarte un poco o complicarte la vida


----------



## Gregory (Abr 22, 2009)

panaderia porque no implementas el protocolo rs-485 te permite alcanzar grandes distancias


----------

